# Κείμενα που αγάπησα



## panadeli (Nov 10, 2012)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει ήδη ένα τέτοιο νήμα, όπου να αναρτούμε κείμενα που αγαπήσαμε και θέλουμε να τα μοιραστούμε. Αν υπάρχει, οι μοδεράτορες ας μετακινήσουν την παρούσα ανάρτηση εκεί.

Το κείμενο που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας είναι ένα απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο του Ντάγκλας Άνταμς _Last chance to see_:

The most famous of all the animals of Mauritius is a large, gentle dove. A remarkably large dove, in fact: its weight is closest to that of a well-fed turkey. Its wings long ago gave up the idea of lifting such a plumpy off the ground, and withered away into decorative little stumps. Once it gave up flying it could adapt itself very well to the Mauritian seasonal cycle, and stuff itself silly in the late summer and autumn, when fruit is lying rich on the ground, and then live on its fat reserves, gradually losing weight, during the leaner, dry months.

It didn't need to fly anyway, since there were no predators that wished it any harm and it, in turn, is harmless itself. In fact the whole idea of harm is something it has never learnt to understand, so if you were to see one on the beach it would be quite likely to walk right up to you and take a look, provided it could find a path through the armies of giant tortoises parading round the beach. There's never even been any reason for humans to kill it because its meat is tough and bitter.

It has a large, wide, downturned bill of yellow and green, which gives it a slightly glum and melancholic look, small, round eyes like diamonds, and three ridiculously little plumes sticking out of its tail. One of the first Englishmen to see this large dove said that “for shape and rareness it might antagonise the Phoenix of Arabia”.

None of us will ever see this bird, though, because, sadly, the last one was clubbed to death by Dutch colonists in about 1680. The giant tortoises were eaten to extinction because the early sailors regarded them much as we regard canned food. They just picked them off the beach and put them on their ships as ballast, and then, if they felt hungry they'd go down to the hold, pull one up, kill it and eat it. But the large, gentle dove —the dodo— was just clubbed to death for the sport of it. And that is what Mauritius is most famous for: the extinction of the dodo.

There had been extinctions before, but this was a particularly remarkable animal, and it only lived in the naturally limited area of the island of Mauritius. There were, very clearly and obviously, no more of them. And since only dodos could make a new dodo, there never would be any more of them ever again. The facts were very clearly and starkly delineated for us by the boundaries of the island. Up until that point it hadn't really clicked with man that an animal could just cease to exist. It was as if we hadn't realised that if we kill something, it simply won't be there any more. Ever. As a result of the extinction of the dodo we are sadder and wiser.


Μου το θύμισε ο Νίκελ, εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Μου το θύμισε ο Νίκελ, εδώ.


Hint: Είναι αγαπημένο του θέμα! http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7182 :laugh:


----------

